# 1971 grey ghost



## jaydeez (Mar 9, 2014)

https://imageshack.com/a/Qycq/1

what is the least I should be willing to sell this for?


----------



## twozs (Mar 9, 2014)

The link bumps me off line ??


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 12, 2014)

I love collecting those stingrays and fastback and I have two of each. I wouldn't sell it for less than $1000 you could probably ask $1800-$2000 to the right person if it is completely original


----------



## RailRider (Mar 13, 2014)

*Looks nice! Don't restore it!*


----------



## jaydeez (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks guys, and yeah it's all original.


----------



## RailRider (Mar 14, 2014)

You can't beat the original look of the Ghosts paint. hard to replicate also. It gets a yellow/gold tone under certain lighting.


----------



## fastback (Mar 19, 2014)

*Price*



RailRider said:


> You can't beat the original look of the Ghosts paint. hard to replicate also. It gets a yellow/gold tone under certain lighting.




Hi let me know if you have a price in mind
Thanks


----------

